# prestige remote starters model aps687a



## ned reynolds (Jul 16, 2010)

I can not get my car to start using the remote. When I have tried to start with remote, I have to wait 20 minutes to try to start car with key. I need help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ned reynolds said:


> I can not get my car to start using the remote. When I have tried to start with remote, I have to wait 20 minutes to try to start car with key. I need help


 You need to give me a little more information than that, year and make. How old is the install, its a GM I gather with pass lock. The pass lock by pass is tripping, the theft light on the dashboard. You then have to leave the key in the cylinder for half an hour to reset it right? Its not an easy fix, take it to a shop that sells remote starters tell them yer issue pay to have it fixed right. The resistors wear out over time, if the value isn't with in .10 OHMS of the pass lock value the theft light kicks in and shuts off fuel and power to the engine.
If yer handy and familiar with remote starts I'll walk you through it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

passlock! I bet its a GM


----------

